# Third Crusade



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I made this new composition about The Third Crusade, it is a mix of european and middle-eastern/arab music. Hope you like it.

There's an animation that visually represents what I'm trying to tell with music.

Hope you like it, and don't forget to like/subscribe if you like it.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very good. You mixed succesfully european and middle-eastern music.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

nikola said:


> Very good. You mixed succesfully european and middle-eastern music.


Thanks. I'm glad you like it.


----------

